# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات وصورنوكيا 302  اشا Nokia Asha 302

## mohamed73

نوكيا آشا 302 صور Nokia 302 اشا الجديد يمتاز هذا الجهاز بلوحة مفاتيح  كاملة مثل البلاك بيري ويحتوي علي واي فاي و 3G لتكون علي اتصال دائم      *Nokia asha 302*     *مواصفات نوكيا اشا 302 - Nokia asha 302 Specifications* الالوان المتوفرة
رمادي داكن
ازرق 
أحمر أرجواني
أبيض
ذهبي      الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 100 MB
ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB
الرام 128 MB RAM
الروم 256 MB ROM     الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 3.15 MP
امكانية تصوير فيديو     البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : الحد الاقصى في وضع 2G حتي 707 ساعة , والحد الاقصى في وضع 3G حتي 830 ساعة
وقت التحدث : الحد الاقصى في وضع 2G حتي 9 ساعات , والحد الاقصى في وضع 3G حتي 5 ساعات و 50 دقيقة     *مميزات أخرى*
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2
Java
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
يدعم واي فاي wi-fi
شاشة TFT بحجم 2.4 انش
لوحة مفايتح كاملة QWERTY
وزن الجهاز 106 جرام
سمك الجهاز 13.5 mm
الابعاد 115.2 x 58.9 x 13.5 mm, 77 cc
يدعم شبكات الجيل الثاني 2G والجيل الثالث 3G     *عيوب الموبايل نوكيا اشا 302*
لا يدعم GPS
لايوجد كاميرا امامية
شاشة لا تدعم اللمس
لا يدعم اللمس المتعدد
لا يدعم شريحتين
طبعا هذه تعتبر ليست عيوب وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص الجهاز      *سعر نوكيا 302 اشا 302 - اسعار Nokia asha 302 prices*
سعر نوكيا 302 بالدولار : 130 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا آشا 302 باليورو : 95 يورو
بالنسبة لسعر الجهاز في مصر و السعودية وباقي الدول العربية بأمكانك استعمال موقع تحويل العملات لمعرفة سعر المويايل بعملة بلدك      *صور نوكيا اشا 302 , Nokia asha 302 images*

----------

